# Rahmenbruch? Kurbelabzieher?



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe euch mal 2 Fotos angehängt. Deutet sich hier ein Rahmenbruch an, oder ist es nur der Lack? Wenn das Bike einfedert sieht man keinen Unterscheid, also der Hinterbau ist noch "Steif". Was meint ihr?

Zweite Frage, ich habe eine Race Face Deus Kurbel dran (ist ein Stage von 2010), wie bekomme ich die runter? Hatte mir extra die Deus Kurbelschraube & Abzieher von H&S besorgt, aber das passt nicht drauf, das Gewinde ist zu groß. Was brauche ich statt dessen?

Danke schon mal!

Grüße


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2012)

so wie das aussieht, deutet der sich nicht nur an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Ich habe mal probiert mir ner kleinen nadel da rein zu kommen, geht nicht. Also vllt. noch nicht durch, aber ka, kenne mich da zu wenig aus.

Was sollte ich da jetzt weiter machen, an H&S schreiben? Wie wird sowas gehandhabt? Bike einschicken, oder schicken die nen Rahmen?


----------



## Deleted 132705 (21. Mai 2012)

mach bilder davon, schreib die an, bzw ruf da vorher an. mir wäre das nicht ganz geheuer.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Alles klar, Mail ist raus und ich werde morgen früh gleich noch anrufen. Dann kann ich die auch gleich wegen des Abziehers fragen. Nur wüsste ich gern wie ich heraus bekomme ob der Rahmen wirklich schon durch is... Hab am Sonntag ein Rennen und wollte eigetlich meinen Tourer deswegen nicht umrüsten.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (21. Mai 2012)

Also habe eben noch einmal geschaut, und bin mit der schneide des Messers dort lang, weil die extrem dünn ist, es scheint als wäre es wirklich nur der Lack, was aber heißt das sich der Rahmen an der Stelle trotzdem gestreckt hat nur bis jetzt ohne Bruch wie es für mich als Laien aus schaut.


----------



## prupur (21. Mai 2012)

Ob der Rahmen einen Schaden hat sollte sich mit einer Klangprobe herausfinden lassen.
Also mit einem kleinen Hammer oder sowas gegen den Hinterbau schlagen und lauschen ob sich beide Seiten gleich anhören.
Evtl. das Hinterrad abmontieren, so dass der Rahmen möglichst frei schwingen kann.


----------



## Jan89 (21. Mai 2012)

Hi 
ist ganz sicher nen beginnender riss 
so sah meine strebe auch aus dann ist sie mir zum glück berghoch gebrochen 
rahmen ist jetzt auf dem weg zu radon mal sehen wann ich nen neuen bekomme 
Gruß Jan


----------



## lovac (21. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe euch mal 2 Fotos angehängt. Deutet sich hier ein Rahmenbruch an, oder ist es nur der Lack? Wenn das Bike einfedert sieht man keinen Unterscheid, also der Hinterbau ist noch "Steif". Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...


Hallo,
das sieht wie ein Kettenstrebenbruch, habe auch bei meinem Slide an der gleichen Stelle gehabt. Anrufen, die Kettenstrebe einschicken und in ca 2 Wochen hast du eine neue schon erhalten. 
Gruß


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (22. Mai 2012)

Weiß noch jemand Rat bzgl. des Abziehers?


----------



## OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO (22. Mai 2012)

Das spricht nicht für Radon-Rahmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oder besser, für Taiwan-Billigrahmen, die mit Radon gelabelt sind!
Krass!

Wäre mal an der zeit, dass der verkäufer von Radon sich hier mal äussert....obwohl.....es geht ja nicht direkt um einen Verkauf.... ;-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schulle (23. Mai 2012)

Sach mal, was kaust Du denn für´n Müll? Ich habe schon Rahmen-
brüche von anderen Rahmenhersteller gesehen. Man, man, man - 
geht der Blödsinn hier schon wieder los. Einsenden auf Garantie
und fertig.


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

... und sobald das neue teil da wäre würde ich den rahmen verkaufen weil ich nie wieder vertrauen in die haltbarkeit hätte


----------



## filiale (23. Mai 2012)

Rahmenbrüche gibt es bei jedem Hersteller. Das ist die Konsequenz aus Leichtbau. Irgendwo stand hier doch mal vor ein paar Wochen geschrieben, dass an einer Rahmenserie von Radon ein Teil im Folgejahr als Stabilisation eingeschweißt wurde, weil man festgestellt hat, daß die Statik andere Wege geht als die Berechnung...

Ich selbst hatte bereits einen Bruch bei einem anderen Hersteller. Und ich bin wirklich alles andere als ein schneller und grobstolliger Fahrer.

Fazit: Es passiert immer und überall bei jedem Hersteller. Rahmen einschicken und gut ist.Fertig.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (23. Mai 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Das spricht nicht für Radon-Rahmen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oder besser, für Taiwan-Billigrahmen, die mit Radon gelabelt sind!
> Krass!
> ...



Auf deine Aussagen lege ich mal gleich keinen Wert, siehe die anderen Threads, qualitatives habe ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt.

Und zu deiner Aussage mit den Taiwan Rahmen, fast alle Hersteller produzieren da drüben, vllt. sogar im gleichen Werk und pappen dann ihren Namen druff!


----------



## Wiepjes (23. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Auf deine Aussagen lege ich mal gleich keinen Wert, siehe die anderen Threads, qualitatives habe ich bis jetzt nicht entdeckt.
> 
> Und zu deiner Aussage mit den Taiwan Rahmen, fast alle Hersteller produzieren da drüben, vllt. sogar im gleichen Werk und pappen dann ihren Namen druff!



Kann der 000000 nicht mal  ins Bekanntschaften Forum wechseln, wenn er Anschluss braucht?

Der Riss sieht meines Erachten nach einem Bruch aus. Am besten du bringst das Bike zum Trimborn in den Shop, der wechselt ihn dir sofort aus oder ruf den mal an: 0228-978480. Ich habe da gute Erfahrung gemacht. Das geht am schnellsten, oder bring das Bike zum Servicepartner.


----------



## wilddevil (23. Mai 2012)

irgendwie fertigen specialized, giant und co alle in tiwan, evtl im gleichen werk?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiesermöpp (23. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich habe euch mal 2 Fotos angehängt. Deutet sich hier ein Rahmenbruch an, oder ist es nur der Lack? Wenn das Bike einfedert sieht man keinen Unterscheid, also der Hinterbau ist noch "Steif". Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe einen 2010er Skeen und der Rahmen ist *exakt* an dieser Stelle ebenfalls gebrochen und das ist *definitiv*ein Riss. Die Kettenstrebe sieht an der Stellle genau gleich aus. Fotografieren, hinmailen und Du solltest eigentlich schnell eine Austauschkettenstrebe zugeschickt bekommen. Auch darauf achten, daß man Dir die Lager einpresst. Das war bei mir jedenfalls so. 

Konstruktive Fehler können jedem Hersteller passieren. Die "Nachfolgestrebe" ist jedenfalls genau an der Stelle verstärkt, was dafür spricht, daß der Fehler bekannt gewesen sein muss.

Ich hoffe das hilft Dir.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (30. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe mitlerweile 3 E-mails an Radon geschrieben und einmal mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Auf die E-mails incl. Foto kam nie eine Rückmeldung. Als ich dann endlich mal durch die Leitung gekommen bin, hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter dran, der mir empfahl ein Foto von der Kettenstrebe zu machen und eine E-mail zu schicken. Hab ich gesagt die liegt Ihnen schon 3 mal vor. Ja er findet die jetzt so nicht, ich soll noch eine schicken, mit Rahmennummer und Bild. Dann setzen die sich mit dem Hersteller in verbindung und schauen mal was gemacht wird. Der Service ist somit gleich null, schnell gehen tut es auch nicht. Total zum ... ach ich sags lieber nicht!


----------



## Deleted 132705 (30. Mai 2012)

hammer... da kannse dir ja besser selber eine schnitzen... naja, scheinbar habens die heute alle nimmer nötig...


----------



## LF-X (30. Mai 2012)

Sieht für mich definitiv nach einem Riss aus. Das passiert leider gerne an Kettenstreben. 

Hatte ich letztes Jahr an 2 Rahmen. Verschiedene Hersteller und kein Radon. 

Die Kettenstrebe in dem Bild sieht übrigens nicht wie leicht angerissen, sondern nach 3/4 durch aus. Noch ein paar km Wiegetritt Bergauf und das Teil geht fliegen.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (30. Mai 2012)

Bezüglich der Kurbel: Die Deus hat einen integrierten Abzieher. Da brauchst du eigentlich keinen Extra-Abzieher. Auf die Kappe passt ein 10er Inbus, die innere Schraube kriegst du mit einem 8er inbus auf. D.h. du drehst die innere Schraube nach links raus. Hilft Dir das weiter?
Viele Grüße
Radon Bikes


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Mai 2012)

Aber Aber liebes Radon Team, ihr müsstet doch eigentlich wissen was ihr ausliefert...

Hier mal der Link zu eurer Website:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k670/a33607/kurbelschraube-m15-fuer-isis.html?mfid=56

Das ist das was drauf ist, da ist nix mit Abzieher, weil nur ne Abdeckschraube.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k670/a15184/deus-kurbelschraube-abzieher.html?mfid=56

Das Ding hatte ich mir daraufhin bei Euch gekauft und ich konnte es nicht drauf schrauben, weil der Durchmesser nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Also ich habe mitlerweile 3 E-mails an Radon geschrieben und einmal mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert. Auf die E-mails incl. Foto kam nie eine Rückmeldung. Als ich dann endlich mal durch die Leitung gekommen bin, hatte ich einen Mitarbeiter dran, der mir empfahl ein Foto von der Kettenstrebe zu machen und eine E-mail zu schicken. Hab ich gesagt die liegt Ihnen schon 3 mal vor. Ja er findet die jetzt so nicht, ich soll noch eine schicken, mit Rahmennummer und Bild. Dann setzen die sich mit dem Hersteller in verbindung und schauen mal was gemacht wird. Der Service ist somit gleich null, schnell gehen tut es auch nicht. Total zum ... ach ich sags lieber nicht!



Hast du die überhaupt richtige email Adresse??
Die Kurbel abzukriegen, das ist schon ein Kunststück du Feinmechaniker


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich die falsche Mail-Adresse hätte würde garantiert keine automatisierte mail zurück kommen, welche die Ankunft bescheinigt!

Und ohne korrektes Werkzeug wirds halt schwierig die Kurbel abzubekommen. Anstatt hier rum zu spamen, kannste auch was sinnvolles beitragen und sagen welcher Abzieher richtig wäre!


----------



## LF-X (31. Mai 2012)

Ich kenne diese Kurbel nicht (Hab nur Shimano oder Controltech zum Vergleich - Beide mit Hohlachse). Sieht mir aber so aus, als ob man nur die Schraube aus der rechten Kurbel rausdreht und dann den rechten Kurbelarm von der Achse ziehen könnte.


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die falsche Mail-Adresse hätte würde garantiert keine automatisierte mail zurück kommen, welche die Ankunft bescheinigt!
> 
> Und ohne korrektes Werkzeug wirds halt schwierig die Kurbel abzubekommen. Anstatt hier rum zu spamen, kannste auch was sinnvolles beitragen und sagen welcher Abzieher richtig wäre!



Der Abziehet ist die Kurbelschraube - rausdrehen fertig, aber in die richtige Richtung!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (31. Mai 2012)

@Biker-04-1986:
Bitte wende dich an [email protected], dann wird dir geholfen.

RADON Team


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (31. Mai 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Der Abziehet ist die Kurbelschraube - rausdrehen fertig, aber in die richtige Richtung!!!!



Nein ist sie nicht, es ist lediglich eine Abdeckschraube!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LF-X (31. Mai 2012)

Photo möglich ?


----------



## Wiepjes (31. Mai 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Nein ist sie nicht, es ist lediglich eine Abdeckschraube!!!!!!!!!



Dann ist das eine alte Standardkurbel, da brauchst du einen Abzieher

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/a123/t4450-kurbelabzieher-standard.html


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Dann ist das eine alte Standardkurbel, da brauchst du einen Abzieher
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/a123/t4450-kurbelabzieher-standard.html



Ich weiß wozu die alten Abzieher sind und ich weiß auch wie das theoretisch mit der Race Face funzen müsste, nämlich mit der Schraube als Abzieher. Und zwar dieses Teil:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k670/a15184/deus-kurbelschraube-abzieher.html?mfid=56

Da dieses Ding aber vom Gewinde nicht drauf passt, weiß ich nicht welches ich nehmen soll. Weil wenn ich diese Schraube 

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k670/a33607/kurbelschraube-m15-fuer-isis.html?mfid=56

runter dreh kommt mir die kurbel nicht einfach entgegen!!! Hierfür brauch ich dann die richtige Abzieher-Schraube. Oben genannte war falsch!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. Juni 2012)

Hier noch das Foto von der Kurbel, samt Abdeckschraube. Die andere Seite ist offen.


----------



## illegut (1. Juni 2012)

@Biker-04-1986
Hattest du das mitbekommen? Nicht das das bei der Kurbelsache untergeht






Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> @Biker-04-1986:
> Bitte wende dich an [email protected], dann wird dir geholfen.
> 
> RADON Team


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. Juni 2012)

illegut schrieb:


> @Biker-04-1986
> Hattest du das mitbekommen? Nicht das das bei der Kurbelsache untergeht



Danke für den Hinweis, aber ich hatte heute früh schon ne mail hin geschickt.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (1. Juni 2012)

So habe jetzt Antwort erhalten auf meine Mail. Dieser Abzieher soll es wohl sein. Sieht für mich aus wie die Dinger von den alten Vierkantkurbeln.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k835/a11507/kurbelabzieher-power-pull-btl-14.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Ich wollte euch nur mal auf dem laufenden halten auch nachdem ich nun Fotos von der Rahmennummer und dem Bruch zum 4ten mal hingeschickt hatte und mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert hatte, habe ich immer noch keine Rückantwort was nun wird und vorallem wann nun endlich mal was vorwärts geht. Alles in allem ein ganz ganz schwacher Service.

Verkaufe übrigens mein ZR Team im orginal Zustand, falls jemand Interesse hat. Die Geo passt überhaupt nicht zu mir und meinem Fahrstil.


----------



## spygirl (6. Juni 2012)

Du musst die Werkstatt direkt anschreiben [email protected]
Aber auch da werden Mails sehr unwillig beantwortet. Anrufen und den Sohn vom Meister geben lassen, der kümmert sich einigermaßen. Vielleicht hast ja Glück und es gibt keine Streben mehr fürs Stage...


----------



## Wiepjes (6. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Ich wollte euch nur mal auf dem laufenden halten auch nachdem ich nun Fotos von der Rahmennummer und dem Bruch zum 4ten mal hingeschickt hatte und mit einem Mitarbeiter telefoniert hatte, habe ich immer noch keine Rückantwort was nun wird und vorallem wann nun endlich mal was vorwärts geht. Alles in allem ein ganz ganz schwacher Service.
> 
> Verkaufe übrigens mein ZR Team im orginal Zustand, falls jemand Interesse hat. Die Geo passt überhaupt nicht zu mir und meinem Fahrstil.



Und hast du deine Kurbel mittlerweile ab IOI


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (6. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Und hast du deine Kurbel mittlerweile ab IOI



Muss ich dir noch antworten??? Kommt doch eh nix bei raus... Von daher, klinke dich bitte aus!


----------



## Wiepjes (7. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Muss ich dir noch antworten??? Kommt doch eh nix bei raus... Von daher, klinke dich bitte aus!



Vielleicht kann dir jemand weiterhelfen, wenn du mal einen Platten hast und den reifen nicht runter kriegst. Im Ernst, da gibt es Beiträge, da wird es dir schwindelig


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (7. Juni 2012)

Wie gesagt klinke dich aus, deine Beiträge sind einfach nicht hilfreich. Erst erzählst du mir das ich nur die Schraube runter machen muss, funzt natürlich nicht weil kein Abzieher, dann schickst du mir nen Link von einem falschen Abzieher, den ich natürlich nicht gekauft habe und dann greifst du mich hier jedes mal indirekt an und versuchst mich für dumm zu verkaufen. 

Ich empfehle dir hör auf hier rum zu spamen wie ich es weiter vorn schon schrieb, es nervt und deine Falschaussagen sind noch sinnig dazu!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Max_V (7. Juni 2012)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOO schrieb:


> Ich habe 3 Mtbs: 2x Radon Zr Team, aber umgebaut.
> Kompolett xt, Bremse, schalthebel , alles.
> 
> Dann ein Xt/Xtr Transalp24 Ambition.
> ...



Dann musst du die verkaufen!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Da möchte ich jetzt kein Radon besitzen nicht zwei!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@ all: gebt einem Stänkerer doch keine Acht!

Das mit der Mail ist eine heikle Sache! Radon hat viele allgemeine Mailadressen(laut meiner Erfahrung fühlen sich bei denen die Mitarbeiter nicht wirklich angesprochen).
Du musst eine Adresse (mit einem Namen davor, dann hast du nur einen Ansprechpartner) beim telefonieren bekommen, dann geht in der Regel etwas.

Wenn du Kontakt hast ist ok, sonst bekommst du von mir eine Adresse, der Herr am anderen Ende hat mir noch jedes mal geholfen und geantwortet...In der Werkstatt bei Timborn sind 4 oder 5 Mails meinerseits verschollen!!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (7. Juni 2012)

Kontakt is relativ, nach nun ewig langer Zeit habe ich ne Mail bekommen, das ich den Rahmen einschicken soll. Nun habe ich wieder zurückgeschrieben, ob die wirklich den kompletten wollen, oder nur die Strebe. Denn komplett alles davon abbauen wird ziemlich aufwändig. Aber wie gesagt richtig kontakt habe ich zu keinem, mir schreibt immer wieder ein anderer.


----------



## spygirl (8. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Kontakt is relativ, nach nun ewig langer Zeit habe ich ne Mail bekommen, das ich den Rahmen einschicken soll. Nun habe ich wieder zurückgeschrieben, ob die wirklich den kompletten wollen, oder nur die Strebe. Denn komplett alles davon abbauen wird ziemlich aufwändig. Aber wie gesagt richtig kontakt habe ich zu keinem, mir schreibt immer wieder ein anderer.



Bist du noch in der normalen Garantiezeit von 2 Jahren? Wenn ja, dann würd ich das ganze Rad einschicken, dann brauchst du den Umbau nicht selbst machen.
Beim Slide und Skeen gab es sehr viele Kettenstrebenbrüche an genau der gleichen Stelle. Das wurde bei einigen so gehandhabt, dass eine neue Kettenstrebe geschickt wurde und erst dann brauchte man die defekte zurückschicken. Ich würde mir auch vorher versichern lassen, dass eine Ersatzstrebe vorrätig ist, sonst ist dein ganzes Bike unter Umständen seeeeehhr lange unterwegs....
Viel Glück!
P.S. Der Riss bei dir schaut aus wie kurz vor Schluss!!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja das Bike ist erst reichlich ein Jahr alt. Das komische an dem Verein ist das mir jeder was anderes sagt. Ich hatte insgesamt 4 Mails und 3 Anrufe gebraucht um den ersten Kontakt (am Telefon) zu haben. Da wurde mir dann mitgeteilt doch mal Bitte Bilder, auch von der Rahmennummer, zu senden. Also 5te Mail geschickt mit Bildern vom Bruch. Dann kam jetzt die mail das das Ding kaputt ist, welch Wunder auch, hätte ich nicht gedacht, und ich soll den Rahmen einsenden. Problem an der Geschichte ist, ich hatte ständig einen anderen Typen dran und ich weiß nicht ob jeder für sich da was anderes macht und mir was anderes sagt.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2012)

Nach dem Ganzen hin und her würde ich nicht mehr lang rummachen, die Strebe/Heck abschrauben und einschicken.Nicht den ganzen Rahmen.Alles bisher per mail geschriebene ausdrucken und dazulegen. Fertig.Das geht dann hoffentlich schneller.


----------



## spygirl (8. Juni 2012)

filiale schrieb:


> Nach dem Ganzen hin und her würde ich nicht mehr lang rummachen, die Strebe/Heck abschrauben und einschicken.Nicht den ganzen Rahmen.Alles bisher per mail geschriebene ausdrucken und dazulegen. Fertig.Das geht dann hoffentlich schneller.



Ja, und wenn er Pech hat liegt dann die Strebe in der Werkstatt rum und es gibt wochenlang keinen Ersatz weil Strebe zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. So ists schon vorgekommen!! Und versuch dann mal den zuständigen in der Werkstatt zu erreichen. Da Platzt dir der Kragen. Kein fahrtüchtiges Bike mehr, Emails werden nicht beantwortet und am Telefon geht keiner ran oder wenn jemand rangeht wird dir ein Rückruf versprochen der niemals passiert....
Also ich empfehle ganz dringend vorher abzusichern ob eine Strebe lieferbar ist bzw lass sie dir direkt aufgrund der Fotos zuschicken. In dem Laden weiß wirklich keiner was der andere macht, ist leider so.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Juni 2012)

Ja, das da keiner weiß was der andere macht habe ich leider mitbekommen. Mein ZR Team werde ich wieder verkaufen und wechsel den Hersteller. Nur das Fully passt wie angegossen zu mir, dass ich das behalten will. Mal schaun wie sich das entwickelt. Werde mal wieder mit denen Telen müssen, um dann Antwort Nummer 10 oder so zu bekommen.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2012)

Auch wenn die Strebe wochenlang nicht lieferbar wäre, egal, so oder so kann er hier und jetzt nicht fahren. Er muß in jedem Fall auf Ersatz warten. Wenn die Teile mal Vorort sind ist es sicherlich besser zu regeln als alles nur fernmündlich zu klären und ständig andere Mitarbeiter zu sprechen.

Ich befürchte dass die Mitarbeiter einfach zu wenig Geld verdienen um motiviert zu sein und guten Service zu bieten...


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (8. Juni 2012)

Nur sollte sich Radon eigentlich auch bewusst sein, das nur gute Preise auf Dauer gesehen nicht immer erfolgreich sein wird. Es lesen hier im Forum auch Leute mit, welche vllt. zwischen zwei Anbietern schwanken und sowas kann dann durchaus den Ausschlag geben.


----------



## filiale (8. Juni 2012)

Da hast Du Recht, sparen um jeden Preis ist nicht alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiepjes (8. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Nur sollte sich Radon eigentlich auch bewusst sein, das nur gute Preise auf Dauer gesehen nicht immer erfolgreich sein wird. Es lesen hier im Forum auch Leute mit, welche vllt. zwischen zwei Anbietern schwanken und sowas kann dann durchaus den Ausschlag geben.




Nimm den Bock, geh zum Servicepartner oder schick ihn ein. Was soll das ganze rumgeposte? Wenn das ein Garantiefall ist. ist die Sache doch suppenklar. Erst nervst du hier, weil du eine Raceface Kurbel nicht abkriegst, dann weil du nicht telefonieren kannst oder deine emails nicht beantwortet werden. Jetzt hetzt du die Leut auf. Das nervt doch allemal. Verkauf dein Bikes und kauf dir was anderes, wenn du mit denen nicht klar kommst!


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (9. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Nimm den Bock, geh zum Servicepartner oder schick ihn ein. Was soll das ganze rumgeposte? Wenn das ein Garantiefall ist. ist die Sache doch suppenklar. Erst nervst du hier, weil du eine Raceface Kurbel nicht abkriegst, dann weil du nicht telefonieren kannst oder deine emails nicht beantwortet werden. Jetzt hetzt du die Leut auf. Das nervt doch allemal. Verkauf dein Bikes und kauf dir was anderes, wenn du mit denen nicht klar kommst!



Wiepjes....meld dich doch bitte hier ab, dich erträgt niemand!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes schrieb:


> Nimm den Bock, geh zum Servicepartner oder schick ihn ein. Was soll das ganze rumgeposte? Wenn das ein Garantiefall ist. ist die Sache doch suppenklar. Erst nervst du hier, weil du eine Raceface Kurbel nicht abkriegst, dann weil du nicht telefonieren kannst oder deine emails nicht beantwortet werden. Jetzt hetzt du die Leut auf. Das nervt doch allemal. Verkauf dein Bikes und kauf dir was anderes, wenn du mit denen nicht klar kommst!



Bist du des lesens nicht mächtig??? Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beiträgst, dann halte dich zurück! Mir hier falsche Abzieher posten und ein auf dicke Hose machen! Klar ich schicke hier mein Bike erstmal nen bissel umher und frage dann was die machen??? Ich glaube irgendwo sind gerade Ferien... Selten sowas unqualifiziertes gelesen.


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Juni 2012)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Wiepjes....meld dich doch bitte hier ab, dich erträgt niemand!



super "biker 084.." hast jetzt einen 2 account


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Bist du des lesens nicht mächtig??? Wenn du nichts sinnvolles beiträgst, dann halte dich zurück! Mir hier falsche Abzieher posten und ein auf dicke Hose machen! Klar ich schicke hier mein Bike erstmal nen bissel umher und frage dann was die machen??? Ich glaube irgendwo sind gerade Ferien... Selten sowas unqualifiziertes gelesen.



http://mein-kummerkasten.de/212598/Pubertierendes-Kind.html


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Juni 2012)

Frag nach den IP Adressen und du wirst feststellen, dass ich keinen Zweitaccount habe. Aber du kannst immer noch nicht lesen. Lass es einfach hier zu schreiben und gut ist!


----------



## Wiepjes (9. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Frag nach den IP Adressen und du wirst feststellen, dass ich keinen Zweitaccount habe. Aber du kannst immer noch nicht lesen. Lass es einfach hier zu schreiben und gut ist!



Genau das solltest du tun. Geh in deinen Keller und versuch die Kurbel abzufrickeln, dann hast du den nächsten "Garantiefall"


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (9. Juni 2012)

Nerv nicht!


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (11. Juni 2012)

So Leute, nun möchte ich euch auch das Ergebnis nicht vorenthalten. 

Als erstes der Abzieher von dem Link auf Seite 2 ist korrekt. Damit konnte ich die Kurbel runter machen und das Lager wechseln. 

Der zweite Punkt gebrochene Kettenstrebe:

Ich hatte heute regen E-mail-Verkehr mit Herrn Trost von Bike-Discount. Dabei wurden E-mails im Halbstundentakt beantwortet, wo ich sonst ne Woche drauf gewartet habe. 

Ergebnis ist, dass das Bike am Freitag bei mir im kompletten Zustand abgeholt wird, bei Radon einen neuen Rahmen verpasst bekommt und dann wieder zu mir zurück kommt. 

Warum nicht gleich so Jungs?  

Dann kann es hoffentlich bald wieder in den Wald gehen mit dem Stage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RADGEBER_xy (11. Juni 2012)

Biker-04-1986 schrieb:


> Warum nicht gleich so Jungs?



Weil man immer erst laut werden muss 
Ich denke, die möchten nicht dass dieser Thread hier lange aktuell bleibt.
Bekommst du den gleichen Rahmen den du hattest oder ein Upgrade?


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (11. Juni 2012)

Keine Ahnung weiß ich nicht. ich hoffe aber der alte, weil ich die Zugverlegung schlecht finde am neuen.


----------



## Wiepjes (11. Juni 2012)

RADGEBER_xy schrieb:


> Weil man immer erst laut werden muss
> Ich denke, die möchten nicht dass dieser Thread hier lange aktuell bleibt.
> Bekommst du den gleichen Rahmen den du hattest oder ein Upgrade?



Laut- war doch gar nicht laut - war nur zu blöd die Kurbel abzukriegen


----------



## RADGEBER_xy (12. Juni 2012)

Wiepjes hat mich dazu gebracht die Ignorierliste auszuprobieren. Super Funktion, ich seh seinen Müll jetzt gar nicht mehr


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (12. Juni 2012)

Ach Wiepjes, du hast es immer noch nicht gelernt.

Ob ich zu blöd dafür bin oder einfach nur das falsche Werkzeug von dir empfohlen bekommen habe darüber lässt sich sicher streiten... Aber du hättest das Ding sicher angeschaut und es wäre abgefallen. 

Aber ich lasse mich jetzt mal nicht auf dein Niveau herab und lasse deine Aussage unbeantwortet, bei manchen ist halt alles zu spät.


----------



## Biker-04-1986 (5. Juli 2012)

Abschließend möchte ich nun berichten:

Mein Bike ist seit gestern wieder da. Es ist ein komplett neuer Rahmen verbaut worden, und zwar aus der aktuellen Serie. Am Anfang war ich ja aufgrund der langen Wartezeit und das mir jeder was anderes gesagt hat etwas enttäuscht von Radon, aber das Ergebnis kann sich nun wirklich sehen lassen 

Lang genug hats gedauert, doch nun bin ich wieder glücklich und es kann endlich wieder auf den Trail gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

